# Vehicle Related Fee



## andrewf2017 (Mar 1, 2017)

I remember when I rented my current vehicle I had to sign into my Uber account and authorise the money to be taken directly from my earnings.

Anyone know where the page is that allows you to see this authorisation/cancel it? 

Looked everywhere on the partner website - can’t find it.

Looked everywhere in the FAQ’s, no mention of it.


----------

